# where to buy the spike wheel bolts for 3 piece wheels?



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

Need these asap!


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: where to buy the spike wheel bolts for 3 piece wheels? (WindsorJetta8v)*

up


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: where to buy the spike wheel bolts for 3 piece wheels? (WindsorJetta8v)*

please


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: where to buy the spike wheel bolts for 3 piece wheels? (WindsorJetta8v)*

Contact this guy "VWskate" I think he makes these.


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: where to buy the spike wheel bolts for 3 piece wheels? (MitchNFitch)*

up


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: where to buy the spike wheel bolts for 3 piece wheels? (WindsorJetta8v)*

someone must know of this site that sells them???


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: where to buy the spike wheel bolts for 3 piece wheels? (WindsorJetta8v)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zackjoe15 (Jul 21, 2006)

bump for this I would like to know also. I tried google and came up with tunershop.com. They dont sell the bolts for OZ futuras at all so they are useless to me.


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

I have a set I would like to sell. They were on the wheels for one season (one summer) there perfect in every way. Do you want the nuts that go with them also??


----------



## 4TheHonor (Oct 8, 2007)

Zackjoe15 said:


> bump for this I would like to know also. I tried google and came up with tunershop.com. They dont sell the bolts for OZ futuras at all so they are useless to me.


Actually they do sell bolts for futuras just read the description and it says what wheel the bolts fit. 

I got my bolts from http://titanium-touch.de/. They are over seas but they are priced decent and are quality bolts.


----------



## Zackjoe15 (Jul 21, 2006)

Is that titanium touch site mostly flash because I can't see a damn thing on the site and don't understand a word on there. I will check it on my home computer rather than my iPod later today. Thank you tho!


----------



## Shmee (Apr 21, 2001)

BFI sells spiked bolts for RS and RMs... gotta do your own research on if they fit you wheels or not!


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

I have found that BFI's bolts arent as quality as all the others. The coloring is all off and looks cheap... Local guys used them and they dont look nearly as nice.


----------



## 4TheHonor (Oct 8, 2007)

C.Raynes said:


> I have found that BFI's bolts arent as quality as all the others. The coloring is all off and looks cheap... Local guys used them and they dont look nearly as nice.


 yeah I bought a few from bfi and compared them to the ones I got from the site I posted and right away you can see the bfi ones were of lesser quality. Bfi is a great company and always have done right by me but the bolts they sell aren't the best option out there.


----------

